# Delacroix Dental!



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Was in Delacroix a few days last week and this big guy came out to play. After closer look-see I think he has better set of teeth than most of us walking upright, amazing incisors & grinders!! Oh ya fog killed two days of our sight fishing so we only got one morning of vis to sight fish and as usual Delacroix did not let us down.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great catch on fly... wish I had a nickel for every sheepie that was tailing like mad and never paid the slightest attention to my flies.... down here in paradise (the 'glades, along the shallow coastal areas on cold days...).


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Good god. That thing could eat corn off the cobb through a picket fence.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

That Sheepie had braces when he was a teenager! Nice catch!!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

photo shopped


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice mugshot!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, ok here is the real photo before I blew it up! Absolutely NO photo shopped‼


----------



## GAFlyFisher (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks for the push bonecracker! I won’t soon forget this big ole joker eating my new shrimp fly! I’m gonna go see his dentist at my next checkup!


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

The infamous cajun permit! I don't keep many fish to eat, but that is one that I usually do keep. Very nice!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Scott Kor said:


> The infamous cajun permit! I don't keep many fish to eat, but that is one that I usually do. Very nice!


I've started shooting them with an el cheapo bow fishing rig. Not very sporting but they make the excellent ceviche and Louisiana allows consumption aboard the vessel. 


1or 2 limes, squeezed. If local oranges are in season you can use one orange and 1 lime
1 sweet onion, chopped
1 or 2 Jalapeños, diced
2 or 3 Romas, cored and chopped
Pinch of corse salt
1 Sheephead, cut into cubes

Sometimes if pineapple are in season a cubed pineapple spear adds a nice touch. Also a small apple can give it a satisfying little crunch. Occasionally I'll throw a little piece of garlic in the bag but you need to keep an eye on it and take it out or the garlic can take over.

Toss everything in a 1 gallons ziplock, squeeze out the air, and throw it in the ice chest until the citrus denatures the proteins in the fish. The flesh will become firm and white. Makes a great boat snack by itself or on a flour tortilla with a little sour cream, avocado, and hot sauce.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice convict guys. On my bucket list for this winter.

JM, that ceviche recipe sounds delicious. Our local newspaper outdoors writer who unfortunately passed away a couple months ago always talked about cubing sheepshead and boiling the cubes until white. Served with melted butter he claimed it tasted just like lobster. I haven't tried it that way yet but always did enjoy the flavor of fresh sheepie.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> I've started shooting them with an el cheapo bow fishing rig. Not very sporting but they make the excellent ceviche and Louisiana allows consumption aboard the vessel.
> 
> 
> 1or 2 limes, squeezed. If local oranges are in season you can use one orange and 1 lime
> ...


im doing it....... thx


----------



## GAFlyFisher (Jul 16, 2018)

I spent some time in Santiago, Chile and became a huge fan of ceviche. I’m going to have to give that recipe a whirl! Thanks! 


jmrodandgun said:


> I've started shooting them with an el cheapo bow fishing rig. Not very sporting but they make the excellent ceviche and Louisiana allows consumption aboard the vessel.
> 
> 
> 1or 2 limes, squeezed. If local oranges are in season you can use one orange and 1 lime
> ...


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I've started shooting them with an el cheapo bow fishing rig. Not very sporting but they make the excellent ceviche and Louisiana allows consumption aboard the vessel.
> 
> 
> 1or 2 limes, squeezed. If local oranges are in season you can use one orange and 1 lime
> ...


I make ceviche with smaller redfish quite a bit, blood line cut out and all red removed from the fillet. Recipe similar to yours, though I like to add avocado as well. Sometimes I'll finely mince some fresh mint and toss it in for a nice bit of freshness.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

jmrodandgun said:


> I've started shooting them with an el cheapo bow fishing rig. Not very sporting but they make the excellent ceviche and Louisiana allows consumption aboard the vessel.
> 
> 
> 1or 2 limes, squeezed. If local oranges are in season you can use one orange and 1 lime
> ...


Now we are talkin!! We do that all the time when fishing offshore, the question is what species of fish will we use today??


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Dam nice sheepy


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonecracker said:


> Ok, ok here is the real photo before I blew it up! Absolutely NO photo shopped‼
> View attachment 107434


Tell me you stayed at delacroix Joe's camp!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Tell me you stayed at delacroix Joe's camp!


Went on Airbnb and not a lot of choices in or around the water. Ended up staying at The Delacroix Lodge which were nice trailers on wheels that would sleep 4-5, kitchen, bathroom/shower, TV, and above all clean. They were a hell of a lot better sleeping arrangements than the last time I was there.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Tell me you stayed at delacroix Joe's camp!


I did a few yrs ago , joe was cool , took me out fishing too.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> I've started shooting them with an el cheapo bow fishing rig. Not very sporting but they make the excellent ceviche and Louisiana allows consumption aboard the vessel.
> 
> Hokey Smokes! I want to go fishing with you! I will pole the whole day just to earn whatever lunch you are making.
> 
> ...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught 15 sheephead yesterday fishn fer trout, pesky bait thieving fish. All u gotta du to catchum is find oyster shells n current n start chum r live bait.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> pesky *bait *thieving fish





> *No Bait* / Lures Only


Does not compute


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Well since shrimp r still available in d marsh I've stuped to an all-time low n bought shrimp!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Ok, ok here is the real photo before I blew it up! Absolutely NO photo shopped‼
> View attachment 107434


I wish I had a set of chompers as good as those on that sheepie!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Backwater said:


> I wish I had a set of chompers as good as those on that sheepie!


I agree BW as its hell to get old!!


----------

